# Did you/do you hate High School?



## Seanathan (May 12, 2014)

If so, why? My reasons are as follows,

-Few mature people
-Friends are fake (so no friends)
-90% of my classes are irrelevant to me
-You can't drink, eat, or use the bathroom. 
-Parents underestimate your issues (maybe rightfully so, idk)
-High School is Lonely
-People suck (but I guess this is just in general)

Really, I have no friends in high school. Maybe one I'm really close with. But right now the people I talk with are just people I talk to, to get by so I don't seem like a total loner. I'm hoping college is better, but I fear that I'm just going to find with College and new special hell, with more work and ever more alone without my family. What about you?


----------



## Heren (May 14, 2014)

I hate high school too.. 

being alone all of the time is pretty destructive.

The group projects are horrible too. Little to no communication makes me carry the group or sit back and do nothing and get a bad mark.

I heard from other people that college/university is better because there are more people from every background. I hope that's true.


----------



## tg02028 (Jan 11, 2014)

I used to not care much for high school. Everyone is still learning who they really are. Its hard to really fit in without being superficial or caught up in unnecessary drama. I guess your just really mature, college will be better but theres still some of the same..


----------



## arabellaxhemmings (May 18, 2014)

I'm in highschool right now and I hate it. It sucks because I have to do group projects and presentations and those really mess me up. I don't have many friends because I barely talk to anyone. My group of friends are all slowly starting to hangout with other people so that kind of screws me up because I can't make friends. I think that teachers should understand that students have  mental disorders like depression and anxiety, and they shouldn't make us do things that would really makes everything worse. My mental state right now is "I hate school but I have to get good grades "


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

I'm not liking high school either... I have no real friends and they just use me for things. It's okay though, I'm staying positive because I'll be out of there by the end of the year! Yay!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

High school is the worst. You have no freedom and you're forced to deal with people who judge, make fun of, and bully you for being different.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For the most part, I enjoyed high school. The only things I hated were a couple of the teachers, and how difficult the work was with my rapidly fading attention span and motivation levels. Got depression during highschool, but I'd probably do it all again. Minus the greasy awkwardness and the losing all my school friends in the weeks before graduation.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I hated high school. I mean, I liked learning. But I couldn't take the bullying anymore. So I left. Was too much. All I did was exit the school or hide. Wasn't worth it anymore. Was failing, being bullied by teachers and students... Was alone... No one stuck up for me.... I wasn't learning either. Was time to go. Does make me sad I never got to finish and get that achievement. Just wasn't meant to be, I guess. People always alter my life for the worse..


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I do hate High School. I wish I could be the guy I am now during those 4 years of H.S.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

High school is a ****ing nightmare. I'd agree with your reasons, but there's also the complete loss of freedom. Lots of teenagers just don't have any respect. Social Anxiety makes school so much worse as well.



Seanathan said:


> If so, why? My reasons are as follows,
> 
> *-Few mature people
> -Friends are fake (so no friends)
> ...


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Most of my school years weren't good for me (except the really early years before SA hit too hard). Sixth Form (which I think is roughly equivalent to High School in the US) was possibly the worst time for me because it wasn't as if most of the students were making things difficult for me like they used to when we were younger. Most of my peers had started maturing and so they weren't the problem anymore. It was all down to my SA.

I hated feeling so close and yet so far from other students. If I had developed the courage to talk to those around me I think I could've been successful in making more social connections but I didn't. My SA felt too strong at the time (and it continued to haunt me at university where I tried unsuccessfully to get a degree and make a new life for myself).

I really wish I'd been more courageous back then as it would've made a lot of problems easier for me to deal with now. A stitch in time and all that.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

I hated every minute of it! Today was my last day! That **** chapter of my life is over! Time to live my life!!!!


----------



## CelestiaSun (May 22, 2014)

It's not that I *hate* high school, it's just a big waste of time to me. I don't learn jack **** in any of my classes. It's all a big joke, basically. And I can't get over all the things I could of accomplished and done if I didn't have to go to high school. I'd have so much less stress & anxiety, and so much more time for hobbies and things like that. 
The people at my school are a bunch of fools, I swear to god man. They all try so hard to be something that they're not, and are so disrespectful and obnoxious. They only do things because everyone else is doing them, they just wanna' look cool rather than be their true selves. Everyone's fake. 
Every year I end up with a new set of friends. Honestly, out of all my friends in high school, only like 3 or 4 of them I truly liked and can call real friends. 
High school wasn't terrible, but it wasn't a bunch of rainbows and sunshine either.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

High school were the most boring, pointless years of my life. actually, college isn't much better.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

High school sucks, but trust me, middle school's way worse.


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

I hate the high school very much! The biggest thing that I hate on it is my class. 90% of my classmates are very stupid and are laughing on almost everything they see,that's why they pissing me off,even that I should not care how they're acting,because it's their problem that they're stupid not mine but I can't stand an behave like that!


----------



## Blue Monk (Dec 31, 2013)

Was my last day of school ever today and in a sending off assembly to our year, there were sort of funny awards, to get to the point some people had voted for me to win as a joke I had to go up and collect it whilst it was painfully silent and I could hear people in the background saying "who?". Horrible moment and felt really ****, I know it was just a joke but it was at my expense to people who had every intention of laughing at me being made uncomfortable in front of everyone. 
Sorry for my rant


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

All my friend's but 2 are fake. I don't sit with one of them though because I don't like her friends and she doesn't like mine.
There are idiots located left, right, front, back and everywhere.
I agree that I could be using my time to actually accomplish the things that I want to accomplish.
I don't learn from some teachers because they don't teach in a way that I can remember stuff. If you just talk the whole time, I'm not going to remember what you say, especially if you don't let me write it down.
I have no motivation for my school work because all except two classes are pretty useless for what I want to do. I'm just doing them to get into uni.
But I don't want to go to uni.

Although I do make school fun for myself sometimes. If I don't feel like going to class then I see how sneaky I can be before getting caught out and I actually don't get caught majority of the time! Although, I think my school's just slack because there are people that go smoke or do drugs in the bushes...Lol.


----------



## 9090 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lets have a think about all of the fun things I got to experience in high-school.

-Bullied everyday both verbally and physcially
-Girls giving me looks of pure disgust
-Bully teachers
-Zero friends


----------



## mii2naCaptor (May 24, 2014)

The actual school part of High School was horrible. Not only was I constantly being shamed by teachers and myself for falling asleep nearly every class period due to lack of motivation, but even after all of it, I was told flat out that the ACT was all about the numbers and how well you can take a test, and not any real life skills at all. 

Then there was this group of friends who I know for sure hated me on a group level, although I was individually friends with them. 

The 2 good things about it were choir and band, and those were questionable. So, yeah.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i liked high school. it was fun cuz that was back when i had friends and when i wasnt that socially anxious. me and my friends were always laughing and doing weird things to people lol. i miss high school

now that i'm in "the real world", it sucks cuz i have to fend for myself, and survive by my own means, and since i suck at life, its hard to do that lol


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

The only good thing about high school was playing for the basketball team and seeing my high school crush.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

tbh high school was the best time of my school years I hate primary more I think that is part of the reasons for my sa high school I had about a group of 15 people I would hang around and about 10 I was good mates with till I started not going for 2-3 weeks at a time then they started to not like me and tell me go away so it my fault they did not like me left school and not one cared were I went never spoken to one since that was at the end of 2007 I don't know why I skipped so much I work now and have not missed one day this year


----------



## bigwigglystyle (Apr 17, 2014)

I hated high school but I was homeschooled my whole life and never had any friends. Honestly I know some people would prefer it but my experience was awful. Although I don't like college either so I probably would of hated public school too.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Highschool sucks
-Crowded hallways
-long walks to class
-too many damn people 
-the teachers dont give a s*** just want their paycheck (*throws shade to my spanish teacher*)
-so boring
I have a few friends but still Im always alone most of the time


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Public high school is pure hell for outcasts of which I was one. Online or private schools are a much better route for someone who is academically motivated.

I'm going to be perfectly honest here. I just graduated from a community college. I attended a university for a couple of semesters afterwards, but I ran into problems with other students and co-workers and, in short, I was unable to finish. College is an extremely over-priced continuation of high school where the girls want you to do their homework, pay for their stuff and only be fake-friends with you. At the same time, your supposed to be strong, independent and figure out how to support yourself without succumbing to the peer-pressure of drugs, sex and violence and illegal activity.

That's all there is to it. Oh, and just because you finish a degree doesn't promise you a job at the end. Oh no... be prepared to spend months, if not years searching for full-time employment that isn't below your qualifications. Add even more time on top of that if you're parents aren't successful with lots of inside connections.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Sorry about the misspellings in my last post. I should know better after majoring in English. I was red-hot as I was typing that.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

School is a torture house.


----------



## Seanathan (May 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh i never realized this post got so many replies.

Personally, I've hated highschool because I feel lonely, and this, along with the boring school work and teachers, makes me super unmotivated to do anything. 

Im also friends with someone I used to have a crush on, asked out, and was rejected by. They made me feel horrible, and well, I just hate seeing them everyday because they're just a reminder. But I heard they were moving, and it's kind of a relief. *corsses fingures*


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

i hate high school. actually i hate school in general, though i got bullied a lot more in primary school than high school.

immature classmates
group works
presentation (and teachers who claim we all must learn how to give a proper oral presentation)
teachers who think of me as a shy girl 
quanteen food sucks
in the morning, school starts at 7.10 (i have to wake up at 5 to get at a bus at 6!)
bullies (enough said)


----------



## BlueMoo (May 27, 2014)

Those things certainly do suck. Don't worry, we've all been there. The thing about high school, though, is that it'll eventually end and it won't really matter anymore once you start to experience real life on the other side. The "fake" popular kids seem really powerful and important, but chances are you'll never see them or hear their names again after you graduate. 
I got through high school by finding things to like about it. Getting involved in things you enjoy doing is probably the best thing for people like us who want to develop real relationships with people and do something that's meaningful to us. I know they always say "get involved, join a club," and it basically goes in one ear and out the other. But it's not entirely an empty suggestion. I was a music and theatre kid, and most of my real friends, aside from the ones I'd had since elementary and middle school, came from that. 
If you're just going to class and going home, you probably won't make any friends because everyone else is basically in that same boat - they're there because they're required to be there, and aside from the few brainiac kids who love all academics, most students probably aren't very enthusiastic to be there and there's no common interest; hence, there's no real basis for friendship. So, try and do something where there will be common interests. If you have a particular hobby or interest like art, reading, language, cooking, etc., look into what clubs and programs your school might offer in that area. Even if the club is totally lame, at least you'll get an opportunity to meet people who enjoy the same things as you.
Remind yourself that all those "fake" people really don't matter. It seems like you can't get away from all of it - believe me, I know how that feels. But I promise, when you get to college you'll realize that none of that crap ever meant anything. It'll get better.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Hated it.

Full of stupid immature kids, bullies and arrogant pricks.


----------



## domsy1112 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seanathan said:


> If so, why? My reasons are as follows,
> 
> -Few mature people
> -Friends are fake (so no friends)
> ...


I feel you 100% 
Although many people at my school would eat and drink anyways in classes where we could get away with it lol. but yeah i feel the same exact way. and while i am excited for college this fall, i'm also worried about being able to handle my major and being able to be outgoing and social. I need to be a go-getter because i'm going for international business so I really need to face my fears; rough since my whole life i've just hid. but I still have hope. and me and my best friend have intentions to improve ourselves and help each other out.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

To name a few: bullies, girls hated me, was never understood, I got diagnosed with an emotional disability, and I'm still taking antidepressants because of it.


----------



## a scared penguin (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes of course because of the bulling for my tourettes syndrome I cant sit at table because I fling food because of it and I just hate people since I lost my sister


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hated high school. I was a middle-class minority in a preppy, predominantly white school. The academics were great, but I didn't fit in one bit. Immaturity, bullies and racist insults were the norm for me back then. 

So glad I moved on.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I hated highschool. Mainly due to the lack of mature people and the environment could be very hostile at times.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I enjoyed high school and I wish I could go back in time sometimes to live through it again.


----------



## alannaquinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I am in the same situation. I am graduating in three weeks, and I worry that I will be even lonlier in college. Luckily I am rooming with a friend, so at least I can start off knowing someone...it will be easier to adjust I think. I am still so scared that I won't make real friends.
I hate high school because of the fake friends especially. I also feel like a lot of the people I talk to are just so that I have people I can hang out with and not seem like a loner. The ones I actually get close to I end up having issues with and stop being friends.
I hate how you are forced to be there all day...no breaks to go out to get lunch or anything. I need some fresh air sometimes. Also, my school treats us like babies. The bad kids ruin it for everyone. And, kids with good grades get favored and treated like they are higher than everyone else. It's very sad, they treat students as if you don't get good grades then you are a lesser person and a criminal. I don't think it is fair. 
Can't wait for graduation. The only thing I will miss is my teachers honestly. Senior year I have had amazing teachers, normally I don't talk to my teachers and just stay quiet, but I have had amazing ones I can actually talk to.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I certainly hated it. Only seemed to get worse in the later years. I always thought most of my time spent at high school was a waste of time. Didn't learn much that was important and none of the people in my year level were all that interesting. 

I prefer university where you can do your own thing and not be bothered.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't say I hated it. I just didn't care for it. I didn't have much in the way of friends; and my grades always sucked.


----------



## dictorial85 (Jun 1, 2014)

*College Gets Better*

I went to two different high schools, got expelled and went on homeschool. I think the most significant thing I learned was how to type. When I got to college I had to a bunch of remdial work and now I am working on my advance math and will be transfering in the next couple years. So YES it gets better. People do suck they always will, that unfortunately does not change but highschool is all on your own. So hang in there it will be over soon.


----------



## dictorial85 (Jun 1, 2014)

dictorial85 said:


> I went to two different high schools, got expelled and went on homeschool. I think the most significant thing I learned was how to type. When I got to college I had to a bunch of remdial work and now I am working on my advance math and will be transfering in the next couple years. So YES it gets better. People do suck they always will, that unfortunately does not change but highschool is all on your own. So hang in there it will be over soon.


I meant college is all on your own. Highschool just socializes you to be with a bunch of idiots who will never do anything with their lives.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

The only thing I really hated was lunch time. :\


----------

